# NBCUniversal Pulls the Plug On The G4 Channel



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From IGN:

*NBCUniversal Pulls the Plug On The G4 Channel*


> NBCUniversal has decided to take G4 off the air for good.
> 
> According to a statement that NBCUniversal Cable sent to the remaining providers still carrying the G4 channel, the company announced that the network will come to an end on November 30. In 2013, there was talk that NBCUniversal would rebrand G4 as the Esquire network, but ended up launching it on Style, instead.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Of course, this was no surprise. The programming that made Tech TV and G4 unique was cancelled long long ago. Like how many OTHER channels.


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

No surprise indeed. The typical programming that Tech TV started with, and G4 followed up with in the first few years, have largely moved to an on-demand platform: The internet.

The audience Tech TV captured, and moved to G4 when it launched, is also the type of audience more likely to find content on the internet. They are young, know a thing or two about modern gadgets and computers, and are interested in programming that will actually find a bigger audience on the internet then on an old-fashioned television channel.

G4 tried to save themselves by offering programming that doesn't have much online competition, but were unsuccessful in the end. So yeah, no surprise after NBC sort of shelved any development around G4..... that the plug gets pulled.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I liked the old ZDTV days. Tech TV was OK at first but I lost interest fast.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

This channel died what 5 years ago? More?

Last I looked, it was the COPS channel.


----------

